# Mubarak Sr



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

“So this is why Egyptians had a revolution? They are not even capable of running a cigarette kiosk.”

A day in the life of Hosni Mubarak behind bars


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

"The suite is made up of two main suites, each 250 square meters. 

Attached to the suite are five fully-furnished rooms for guests who sleep over. There is also a fully-equipped conference room in addition to a swimming pool, Jacuzzi, and sauna. A state of the art operation theatre is also attached to suite and is solely dedicated to him in cases of emergency. The room is considered one of the world’s most advanced. "

are you kidding me???


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

One of the most striking incidents mentioned in the report was when a nurse was talking to her co-worker in a loud voice and the former president’s wife Suzanne told her, “If you raise your voice again, I will chop off your head.” The nurse replied, “I haven’t done anything wrong for you to threaten me like this.” Suzanne was infuriated at the nurse talking back and slapped her on the face. The nurse started screaming and Mubarak’s guards hurried to investigate the matter. After they checked, one of the officers told Suzanne, “Please calm down, Madam. Don’t forget that things are not the way they were before.”


She really needs to realise she's just not important any more!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mamasue said:


> One of the most striking incidents mentioned in the report was when a nurse was talking to her co-worker in a loud voice and the former president’s wife Suzanne told her, “If you raise your voice again, I will chop off your head.” The nurse replied, “I haven’t done anything wrong for you to threaten me like this.” Suzanne was infuriated at the nurse talking back and slapped her on the face. The nurse started screaming and Mubarak’s guards hurried to investigate the matter. After they checked, one of the officers told Suzanne, “Please calm down, Madam. Don’t forget that things are not the way they were before.”
> 
> 
> She really needs to realise she's just not important any more!!!





She never was important.. and even if she was that does not give anyone the right to strike another person,


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Well he's in court again this Saturday for the final verdict I think he will then be transferred to Tora.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> Well he's in court again this Saturday for the final verdict I think he will then be transferred to Tora.


I doubt it, I think he will be found guilty, given a small sentence, less time served (in the suite) and once Shafiq wins he will be pardoned!


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Maireadhoey said:


> I doubt it, I think he will be found guilty, given a small sentence, less time served (in the suite) and once Shafiq wins he will be pardoned!


Tend to agree, but also think that there will be an appeal which will run for longer than the Star Wars set of films


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

According to the newspaper this morning the trial will be guarded by 160 tanks and 20,000 security forces.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No don't think he will ever see the inside of Tora.. he may have to serve his sentance on a house arrest .. live out the rest of his life in his luxurious villa in Sharm.. ohh yes and his passport removed. Wonder if he will be tagged


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> No don't think he will ever see the inside of Tora.. he may have to serve his sentance on a house arrest .. live out the rest of his life in his luxurious villa in Sharm.. ohh yes and his passport removed. Wonder if he will be tagged



They could always photoshop his picture into Tora


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CAIRODEMON said:


> They could always photoshop his picture into Tora




Good idea, they should use the photographer that managed to take a photo of all the released prisoners earlier this year


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> No don't think he will ever see the inside of Tora.. he may have to serve his sentance on a house arrest .. live out the rest of his life in his luxurious villa in Sharm.. ohh yes and his passport removed. Wonder if he will be tagged


 Maybe I am just weird, but I would issue him with a brand new passport and accidently leave a ship/plane available for his "escape". Let some other country put up with him. There is enough rubbish lying around Cairo...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I reckon his trial will be adjourned/postponed on Saturday and no verdict will be issued. A new date will be set for after the run-offs, or even later after a new president is sworn in. Most likely scenario has already been said, he'll be given a sentence to be served under "house arrest" i.e. at the medical center is he's not well or in Sharm by the sea.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Egyptian state television will broadcast live the verdict and sentencing on Saturday of ex-president Hosni Mubarak, his sons and security chiefs in a murder and corruption trial, official media reported.

Mubarak Egypt trial verdict to be aired live: MENA - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

There can't be verdict tomorrow unless it's guilty - no way for a not guilty and shafiq win in a matter of days 

IMHO 

The views expressed are not necessaryily my own

Sent using ExpatForum iPhone App


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> There can't be verdict tomorrow unless it's guilty - no way for a not guilty and shafiq win in a matter of days
> 
> IMHO
> 
> ...


there's a difference between a guilty verdict and a sentence that's perceived by the Egyptian people as "fair" e.g. he could be found guilty and then get 2 years house arrest :eyebrows:


----------

